# A Cycleplane fake?



## fordsnake (Dec 6, 2010)

I just came across a photo of a Schwinn double diamond frame with jewel reflectors embedded in the Motorbike decals on a Cycleplane's tank without the louvers. The mystery is that I thought the jewels only came on the Autocycle decaled tanks, did Schwinn ever offer this on a Cycleplane or was this a hoax?


----------



## prewarkid (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes!
 Schwinn did offer a jeweled tank without louvers.  The majority that I have seen were on or came off of Chicyco badged Bikes.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 7, 2010)

Real Deal fo sho!


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 7, 2010)

Sho nuf? That's what neat about this site, the responses are phenomenal! Thanks guys!


----------



## Xcelsior (Dec 7, 2010)

I have seen (not just in pics) up close and personal at least four motorbikes in the flesh and two of them are excelsior badged.  Badge doesn't really define the jeweled tank motorbike.  Think of it as an upgrade. Both early non-gilled and gilled tanks could have that option.


----------



## irene_crystal (Dec 8, 2010)

That one pictured is amazing! I am in love, now I just need to buy one.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 9, 2010)

you can ebay has one now just waiting for you...


----------

